# Our serving of the day!



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

While watching the Summitt Racing Equipment Nationals...I decided to have oneof the cigars my wife and kids gave me for my birthday/fathers day. Cusana Corojo 1997 Robusto....








I drank tea at first then water. This was a very good after dinner cigar,at the beginning very slight earthy and leathery notes. A little spice in the nose. The spice gradually grew with intensity throughout the smoke. I would definately smoke this again. The earthy and leathery notes remained throughout the cigar. Though I enjoyed the whole smoke if it was any longer I may have become a little uninterested in the cigar.









Until I got to the nub, which I love the nub of a cigar. I tend to get a little sad during this point due to the fact that I know it is almost over.








Sorry about the quality of the above pic I was taking it myself and was a little shaky.








My favorite part of the cigar, the flavors were really well just intense especially the spice in the nose as I exhaled. Good Cigar. Sorry, the old man in the pic is taking away from the cigar. Oh, for you NHRA Fansout there Mike Neff took the Wally in Funny Car!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great pics Monte! I have not seen that cigar before, but it sounds like a real winner :tu


----------

